# Please help me im so confused



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

So Ive just bought a Fluval Vista 23 Gallon Tank. The dimensions are 30" x 12" x 18" and it comes with a Energy-efficient (800 lm, 8000 K) Soft Start LED lamp. The lid of the aquarium is hinged onto the tank. The LED lights are on the bottom of the lid. For a picture of what im talking about ive included a picture below. 

I know that the light that came with the tank is bad for growing plants so I went into my LFS and asked if there was an LED bulb that I could buy to replace the one my tank came with so it would be better for plant growth.He told me that for an LED light, I need a minimum of 2900 lm to grow plants. He suggested that I should just remove the lid and put a Marquis Dual-Lamp T5HO Freshwater aquarium light Fixture on it as it will be the best bang for my buck. He was very much against using LED's as he said they werent good for plants. However, I as I was doing research, I found that a lot of people were suggesting that the Current USA Freshwater Satellite LED Plus was also a great light to use for plants but for the 30" it only has 1000lm which, according to my lfs, is too low ?? 

So overall im kinda confused as im getting conflicting information. So my questions are basically ....

1) Is there just a LED strip bulb I can get to replace the one my tank came with that would be good fro growing plants? 

if not....

2) Is the Satellite LED Plus good for growing plants even though it only has 1000lm? 

or 

3) Should I get what my lfs told me to get which is the arquis Dual-Lamp T5HO

Thanks for your help and please excuse me for my stupidity. Ive done so much research on lights but I still just dont get it.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

archangelvk said:


> So Ive just bought a Fluval Vista 23 Gallon Tank. The dimensions are 30" x 12" x 18" and it comes with a Energy-efficient (800 lm, 8000 K) Soft Start LED lamp. The lid of the aquarium is hinged onto the tank. The LED lights are on the bottom of the lid. For a picture of what im talking about ive included a picture below.
> 
> I know that the light that came with the tank is bad for growing plants so I went into my LFS and asked if there was an LED bulb that I could buy to replace the one my tank came with so it would be better for plant growth.He told me that for an LED light, I need a minimum of 2900 lm to grow plants. He suggested that I should just remove the lid and put a Marquis Dual-Lamp T5HO Freshwater aquarium light Fixture on it as it will be the best bang for my buck. He was very much against using LED's as he said they werent good for plants. However, I as I was doing research, I found that a lot of people were suggesting that the Current USA Freshwater Satellite LED Plus was also a great light to use for plants but for the 30" it only has 1000lm which, according to my lfs, is too low ??
> 
> ...


I think part of your confusion stems from the fact that lumens are not a good unit of measure for plant growth (PAR). This is especially important for LED as they produce a much narrower spectrum of light.

Now I am not very familiar with current LED lights for planted tanks, but I think they are still comparatively more expensive than T5HO, which is why I recommended T5HO as well.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Just took a look at the Satellite LED page. They have a table listing the PAR rating for certain heights. Not sure if your tank has a height of 12" or 18".

According to that table, at 12", the PAR of 36 puts it in the medium light range, while at 18", the PAR of 28 puts it in the low light range.


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

So the Satellite LED is no good for my tank?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Looking at the moisture under the lid whatever way you do go will need to be waterproof. LED's have come a long way lately, but it is expensive to get good ones. T5HO' are cheaper to buy in the short term but more expensive long term. IMO T5 HO is the way to go. Many more options for colour and temperature.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

archangelvk said:


> So the Satellite LED is no good for my tank?


Depends, are you looking to get a high light, medium light, or low light tank?


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

solarz said:


> Depends, are you looking to get a high light, medium light, or low light tank?


Medium is what Im looking for


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

archangelvk said:


> Medium is what Im looking for


Then if your tank is 12" in height, it's good. If it's 18" it's a bit low.

In any case, I would personally get a 2-bulb T5HO fixture. The bulbs should easily last 18 months, if not more.

If you go with the Current USA LED, you could probably grow low light plants with no problem.


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

solarz said:


> Then if your tank is 12" in height, it's good. If it's 18" it's a bit low.
> 
> In any case, I would personally get a 2-bulb T5HO fixture. The bulbs should easily last 18 months, if not more.
> 
> If you go with the Current USA LED, you could probably grow low light plants with no problem.


My tank is 18" tall. If I went with the T5HO fixture, I heard some people say that it would be too much light and cause algae. Is this true?

If I REALLY wanted to stick with the Current USA LED, which one should I go with to get MEdium light?

Thanks


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

archangelvk said:


> My tank is 18" tall. If I went with the T5HO fixture, I heard some people say that it would be too much light and cause algae. Is this true?
> 
> If I REALLY wanted to stick with the Current USA LED, which one should I go with to get MEdium light?
> 
> Thanks


I think the only Current USA LED fixture that would fit your tank is the 24" one, no? Besides, longer fixtures won't help, as if you look at the PAR table, it's all the same regardless of fixture length.

http://current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/satellite-led-fixtures/satellite-freshwater-led-plus/

The dual-bulb T5HO will put you into medium-high light at first, then dropping down to medium light as the bulbs age.

Of course you will get algae. All planted tanks get algae. The only question is whether you can manage it properly. However, that is a whole other topic.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't think Current USA will get you medium light. I had their 48-60" satellite fixture over my 90G and it wasn't very good. I would rate it as low light with barely any growth. I would suggest getting a floodlight with a 120 deg beam angle and suspending it over the tank or resting it over the glass cover if you have one.


----------



## archangelvk (Feb 15, 2016)

solarz said:


> I think the only Current USA LED fixture that would fit your tank is the 24" one, no? Besides, longer fixtures won't help, as if you look at the PAR table, it's all the same regardless of fixture length.
> 
> http://current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/satellite-led-fixtures/satellite-freshwater-led-plus/
> 
> ...


Would TWO of my current stock LED strips (800 lm, 8000 K 8.4 watt) do any better?


----------

